# Report: 2010 Nissan Altima Teased, Model Updates Leaked



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nissan has just released a teaser-image of the 2010 Altima, which will receive a mid-cycle redesign - although it's hard to tell. New headlights are a part of the package, but it would take a serious Altima-nut to notice the rest. We image a full reveal will show more changes, with a new grille a strong possibility.

According to a report on Autoblog the 2.5 Premium IS CVT Plus model will get a 4.3-inch display screen with an iPod interface and USB capability, while the 2.5 S M6 and 3.5 SR M6 IS will get Xenon headlights added to the Premium Package. The Tech Package will also get a 9.3 gig music server with DVD playback, Bluetooth streaming audio and a new input jack that replaces the auxiliary input.

The 2.5 S M6 model will get sporty additions, including Vehicle Dynamics Control (VDC) and traction control as well as a manually adjustable lumbar support for the driver. A set of 17-inch wheels and 215/55/17 tires will also be included.

We'll have to wait on official details (expected soon) for the rest.

More: *Report: 2010 Nissan Altima Teased, Model Updates Leaked* on AutoGuide.com


----------

